# id a plant



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

saw this growing wild
please help id the plant
thanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Saw somewhere that a 'weed' is just a 'flower' growing somewhere
you don't want it to grow.....:rotfl:



No idea what that one is.....


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

wish I had name but friend had this growing in bed so i pulled up a couple. Grows to about 3 foot blooms spring thru fall. Blooms last but a day but new ones pop up. Reseeds aggressively. Must be some sort of tropical cause it freezes back and a few hard ones in 2013 eliminated them. Been meaning to get some more as nothing seems to bother them.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i almost wanted to dig it up as the abandoned property will be demolished this week


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Lantana?


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

By the shape of the leaves and the yellow five petal bloom I would say it looks like young native Esperanza plants.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/nativeshrubs/tecomastans.htm


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

good guess except each flower produces 1 pea size black seed rather than a pod. may be some variation of espranza.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The leaves do look like Lantana but the blooms are not right. I have seen these before but don't recall what they are.


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

*Finallly remembered the name.*

I have the same plants. They multiply like weeds since the seeds fall and more grow. I do love the little flower, but the close in the afternoon due to the heat. I finally found the name of them. It is a Turnera Diffusa, you can google it up and read about them.


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

*remembered the name.*

I have the same plants. They multiply like weeds since the seeds fall and more grow. I do love the little flower, but the close in the afternoon due to the heat. I finally found the name of them. It is a Turnera Diffusa, you can google it up and read about them.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

thanks .. that's it
after googling. whoa.
the locals dont know what they have ... lol
can i buy some plants from you?
i'm gonna have to plant a garden of this


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

I just pulled up and threw away a truck load, but I will be happy to fix you up with whatever you need I also have a supply of seeds. Just PM me.


----------

